# White Spotting Gene



## Cia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a pup with white spotting on it the sign of bad breeding? When I was talking to the breeder who has the puppy I'm getting tomorrow, he told me he had another puppy that was solid black with a white diamond and white toes. The sire is solid black and the bitch is solid white. I have done a little research on the white spotting gene, but can't find any information as to whether it reflects bad breeding? Should I not get the puppy I had planned on from this guy?


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

White toes and small chest patches can be quite common and often disappear as the mature coat comes in. I wouldn't have a clue about it being a bad thing- unless it was intentionally selected for.


----------



## Cia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok good. I didn't want a puppy with bad genes lol Even though I am not breeding, I still want a sound pup =]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It has nothing to do with 'bad breeding'. Just that the dog carries the gene. 
Sometimes the white does not fade, other times it blends into the adult coat, so not as noticeable. 
More threads on the subject:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/143251-white-chest.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/genetic-issues/91889-what-causes-white-paw.html


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

These little white spots usually disappear when the dog grows up, so don't worry.


----------

